# Trigger job for 941?



## ruralamerican (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't suppose anyone could walk me through doing a trigger job on a Model 941? I recently acquired one and I like it but the double action pull is a beast!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a couple of local gun smiths in town that can do trigger jobs. Since that is just a revolver (I assume it is), if U have a local guy too, it should be fairly easy for them to do - and,U can save shipping costs...


----------



## ruralamerican (Aug 4, 2006)

Actually I don't know anyone local. Ur right it is just a revolver and I know it can't be that hard to do I was just hoping someone on the forum could tell me how to go about it.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

ruralamerica,

Before you spend a bunch of money to have a gunsmith perform the trigger job, you might want to look into just changing the springs and see if that makes it any better. Try here and see if they have replacement springs for your revolver.

tex


----------

